# Eclipse RCP: Views stapeln



## Nargaff (27. Aug 2008)

Hi,

wie kann man in einer Perspektive Views so anordnen, dass sie übereinander liegen und nur über Tabs angewählt werden können?

Gruß
Nargaff


----------



## foobar (27. Aug 2008)

Du mußt einen Folder in der Perspective anlegen:

```
String editorArea = layout.getEditorArea();
        layout.setEditorAreaVisible(true);
        layout.setFixed(false);

        IFolderLayout left = layout.createFolder("left", IPageLayout.LEFT, 0.35f, editorArea); //$NON-NLS-1$
        left.addView(PerspectiveSwitcherView.ID);
        left.addView(MemberSearchView.ID);
```

Die beiden Views liegen jetzt am linken Rand übereinander.


----------



## Nargaff (27. Aug 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, das funktioniert wunderbar.


----------

